# libata and ich4-M

## geertn

Is it possible to use libata as driver for my ide disk? My controller reads out ICH4/ICH4-M.

I tried CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX both compiled in and as a module. I also changed the undef  in: include/linux/libata.h  to #define ATA_ENABLE_PATA

However, when booting, I see the driver loading, but no disks are recognized and the boot process stops waiting for the root partition to come up.

Do I miss a step in enabling libata? When using google I find several reports that libata should work with my controller.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

geertn,

Please post the output of lspci, so we can see the details of your hardware. I thought ICH4 was PATA only ...

----------

## Scratalacha

Libata works for SATA disks, not for PATA disks (unless used with a SATA to PATA bridge). I would assume that your system is not using a SATA HDD or CDROM. Provide hardware specs if you think otherwise. (ie. computer model, drive model, etc...)

----------

## geertn

I thought that libata did work for PATA disks if you change the undef in: include/linux/libata.h to #define ATA_ENABLE_PATA 

root@frantix:/var/log# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 8d)

0000:02:00.1 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 13)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

root@frantix:/var/log#

I tried this on both 2.6.16 and 2.6.17 on a IBM thinkpad X40.

----------

## Scratalacha

That option is for SATA to PATA bridges available in certain chipsets. AFAIK this is for the ICH-5/6.

----------

## geertn

Thanks for your explanation:)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

geertn,

You don't have a SATA chipset.

Use the PIIX driver underthe IDE section of the kernel.

If you want USB storage support, the you need SCSI disk support too but none of the low level SCSI drivers.

----------

